
Crossing the Sahara in the Fourteenth Century - Thevet
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/crossing-sahara-fourteenth-century
======
grouseway
For comparison, the modern day version:

Mauritania Railway [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEo-
ykjmHgg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEo-ykjmHgg)

------
ggm
Dorothy Dunnett writes of a fictional account of a transit like this, in
"scales of gold" (hers is from Timbuktu to the coast, following salt/gold
traders paths) -she always did good research on things before including them
in her work.

------
plouffy
It's a shame because of the topic seems fascinating but I couldn't read past
the first paragraph. Maybe it's because I'm on my phone and somewhat
distracted but the article seems very badly written.

~~~
mlevental
why does every article have someone like you commenting on it? what value does
this add to the conversation about this topic? is this your idea of an issue
submission? do you think the author will rewrite the article now? do you think
your reading aesthetic is generic enough that this is a useful warning to
others? do you think that difficult texts shouldn't be read?

like literally I don't know the answer to any of these questions and I am
struck by them every single time I open the comments to almost any non-tech
post (of course the tech posts have their own flavor of perennial criticisms).

what compels someone to complain about free content. I will never understand.

~~~
saiya-jin
Why the knee jerk reaction? It is not that easy to read, maybe only to non-
native speakers like me or OP. I still read it, beautiful window to the past
we can't ever experience, but it required focus and re-reading some sentences.
Is it hard to understand that world is full of people that are different in
every possible way to you?

Definitely not for usual glancing through

